# appletzugriff auf server



## rohn (22. Sep 2004)

hallo leute
ich bastel an einer client/server-anwendung in der ein client ein applet läd, welches auf dem server eine socketverbindung öffnet.
ich weiß, daß ich dazu das applet zertifizieren muß, wenn es nicht vom localhost geladen werden soll.
nun ist es so, das ich meine appletklasse(n) in ein jar-file packen muß und es dann signiere.
leider finde ich die .keystore datei nicht. gibt es ne möglichkeit sie nachzuinstallieren und wenn wie?
welche möglichkeiten hätte ich außerdem um einem applet zugriff auf den server zu geben?
(eine änderung mit angabe der server-ip und des Pfades in der "java.policy.applet" hat leider auch nix bewirkt oder ich bin zu blöde)
wäre für jeden tipp dankbar....


----------



## MR Q (25. Sep 2004)

Mhh ja, Probleme mit Signieren und Co kommen mir bekannt vor   
Zu "localhost" verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass das Applet nicht von dem Server geladen werden soll, zu dem auch die SocketVerbindung hergestellt werden soll?

Kannst mal hier gucken, was zertifizieren angeht:
http://www.mycore.de/library/go-to-java-2/html/k100293.html
Ist da ganz gut beschrieben.

viel Glück


----------



## rohn (28. Sep 2004)

oki danke für den tip
und ja das applet soll eine socketverbindung herstellen bzw mehere clients sollen mit diesem applet eine socketverbindung zum server herstellen und via objektserialisierung daten austauschen ähnlich wie bei einem onlinegame
wäre natürlich ganz ohr bzw. auge und dankbar für bessere vorschläge...


----------



## MR Q (28. Sep 2004)

Hmm schreibe grad ein OnlineGame   

Auf Clientseite hab ich ein Applet und auf ServerSeite ein Servlet.
Beide kommunizieren über serialisierte Objekte. 
Das laße ich über http laufen um Probleme mit Firewalls und co. zu vermeiden 

 :roll: 

Mein Applet ist übrigens nicht signiert, da es ja direkt auf dem Server liegt, wo auch das Servlet läuft und zu dem darf sich ein Applet natürlich immer verbinden.


Wenn Du auch ne Servlet - Applet Lösung nutzt (wüßte jetzt nicht, was Du sonst machst bei deinen JavaObjekten) kann ich dir "Java Servlet Programmierung" von "Jason Hunter mit William Crawford" empfehlen (ISBN 3-89721-282-X) erschienen bei O'Reilly.


----------



## rohn (29. Sep 2004)

he mr q das gleiche hatte ich auch erst im sinn aber wollte erst einmal einen schritt nach dem anderen machen quasi objekserialisierung, socketverbindungen, "broadcast" 
wollte das applet ursprünglich in ne jsp seite einbinden und von da die socketverbindung öffnen
wäre ja prinzipiell das gleiche was du machst denke ich
is ja cool wenn das so funzt denn das wäre meine nächste frage gewesen
so geht man wenigstens der zertifizierungsgeschichte aus dem weg
ich werde mich da gleich mal ranmachen 
danke erstmal und bis demnächst...


----------

